# مساعده . عايز اتغلب على ابليس



## اندرو فارس (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
مرحباً انا مؤمن جديد فى المسيح و ابليس بيحاربنى بافكار و شهوه و حاجات كتير بس كل ده بقدر اهرب منه و مبضعفش اقدامة باكتاب المقدس و الصلاه بس
 ابليس جه فى افكارى و قال لى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها الله او مفيش ربنا  و المسيح مجاش و متصلبش على الصليب و كل حاجة فى حياتى حصلت مجرد صدفة و جودى فى الحياة مجرد حاجة عادية بتحصل مع كل الناس المشكلة انى قربت اقتنع باكلام ده 
و عايز حد يساعدنى باى حاجة ( اية .  اختبار . ترنيمة ...................
عشان اقدر اتغلب على فكر ابليس و اثبت فى الايمان


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2013)

باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد وحده الحقيقي غير المبتدئ، المطلق في كماله، العظيم في مشورته، القدير في أفعاله، الكائن الأزلي قبل كل شيء، والأبدي الذي لا يُحد، الحاضر في كل مكان، الذي يملأ الكل ويفيض بخيراته الوفيرة على الجميع دون أن تنقُص، أو تزيد لأنها أكثر من كفاية وكامله في ذاتها لأن جلاله هو مصدرها، بل هي دائماً تزداد انسكاباً لكل من يتمسك بمواعيده ويؤمن به في المحبة...
لذلك بثقة الرجاء الحي أتوسل لروح الله، روح الآب، روح الابن، الملك السماوي المُعزي، روح الحق، الحاضر في كل مكان والساكن في  كل المؤمنين، كنز الصالحات ومُعطي الحياة، الناطق في الناموس والأنبياء مُعلنا مشيئة الله الآب بيسوع المسيح الذي مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الآب لأجل خلاصنا، أن يمنحك ويمنحني معك، نعمة ورحمة ويفتح أعين قلبنا دائماً وبزيادة في كل وقت وكل ساعة، ويوسع مداركنا وأفهامنا، ويعطينا عقلاً يقظاً، وقلباً ممتلئ فهماً لنعرف قانونه، قانون روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقنا وفكنا من ناموس الخطية والموت (رومية 8)، فنقرأ في كلمته بوعي ونحفظ وصاياه بالمحبة وثقة الإيمان الرائي وجهه (2كورنثوس 4: 6)، فنُتمم مشيئته في حياتنا حسب قصد مشورته، فنُمجد اسمه العظيم المملوء مجداً إلى الأبد آمين


 أخي الحبيب عندما ننال قوة الله، نجد أن هُناك حروب ينبغي أن نخوضها كل يوم، وهذه الحروب هي القتال ضد الشهوات المختلفة، والصراع ضد رغبات النفس الباطلة؛ والدفاع ضد الأعداء المختفون وراء الأمور المألوفة، وهم أعداء عادة يكونون أكثر شراسة وقوة من الظاهرين والمباشرين.
فأحياناً الشهوة تثور، وأحياناً أوجاع النفس الداخلية والتي كانت فينا ذات شأن قبل التوبة، تشتعل، وأحياناً الخوف يرعب ويثير القلق على الغد، وأحياناً الطموح المفسد يتحرك، وأحياناً الأرواح الشريرة تحاول أن تُخيف الإنسان وترعبه وتقلقه منها جداً (أفسس 6: 12)، وأحياناً يأتي الشك الذي يحاول أن يزعزع الإيمان الحي، وهذه القتالات جميعها، تؤذي عادة وتهز كالزلزال النفوس الغير ثابتة في الإيمان العامل بالمحبة.


ولكن الإنسان الشجاع بالروح القدس، والواثق في إلهه *لأنه يعرفه ورأى مجده في داخله بإعلان عارفاً متذوقاً سرّ الحياة الأبدية في داخله*، يصرخ بهتاف الجندي الصالح الذي تجند بالروح القدس ليسوع المسيح ليتجه بكل قلبه نحو الله الآب، ويقول: [ الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف، الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب؛ عندما اقترب إليَّ الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي، مُضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا؛ إن يُحاربني جيش، فلن يخاف قلبي، وإن قام عليَّ قتال، ففي هذا أنا أطمئن ] (مزمور 27: 1 – 3)
*فالمؤمن الحقيقي* الذي آمن وأحب الرب بقلبه حاملاً صليبه المُحيي، بكونه صار تلميذاً حقيقياً له، هو الذي يثبت في موضعه، ولا يتراجع للوراء لأنه وضع يده على المحراث، مثل الفلاح الذي يحرث الأرض ناظراً أمامه ولا ينظر خلفه أبداً، ومهما ما كانت الصعوبات بل والرعب من الذي يقف أمامه، حتى ولو كان أعظم الجبابرة فأن له اسم رب الجنود الذي يغلب به كل حرب وينتصر فيها، لأنه يرفض كل الأسلحة الأرضية متخذاً سهام الإيمان الحي؛ ملوحاً بقذيفة اعتراف الإيمان الصحيح، مباركاً على وقاحة المقاوم أي الشيطان التي تأتي عن طريق الناس (باركوا لاعنيكم)، محتقراً كل تهديد يأتي عليه من أي اتجاه أو مكان أو شخص، أو حتى شيطان، غير مبالٍ بأي قوة مهما ما كانت، وبذلك يكون مستحقاً أن يتكلم المسيح الرب فيه بروحه القدوس الساكن في داخله، والذي يشع فيه غلبة يسوع بالصليب، فيتقدم كغالب بروح قيامة يسوع، رافعاً علم الخلاص، أي الصليب في قلبه وفكره، قابلاً كل ألم بلا دمدمة أو تزمُرّ، وبصبر الجندي في المعركة الذي يُصرّ على الغلبة لأنها حاضره أمام عينه، قابلاً أن يموت لأجل المسيح حاسباً كل شيء خسارة (فيلبي 3: 7)، ومستعداً لذلك في كل وقت وكل ساعة بل وفي كل لحظة من حياته (( [ فاخضعوا لله قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم - يعقوب 4: 7؛ فقاوموه *راسخين في الإيمان* - 1بطرس 5: 9 ] ))

انتبه أخي الحبيب في ربنا يسوع لما أكتب وأقول، لأنك لو انتبهت بقلبك وراجعت نفسك على ما كُتب ودخلت بروح الصلاة في سرّ الشهادة بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، فأن النصرة الأكيدة هي لك في شخص المسيح القيامة والحياة، لأن الحرب للرب، وهو خرج غالباً ولكي يغلب في قديسيه، فلا تجعله يسكت، بل اطلبه بحرارة ورغبة دائمة وشفتين لا تسكت لكي تنال منه قوة الغلبة والنصرة كواقع في حياتك اليومية، لأنه ينبغي أن نصارع أنفسنا ونلقيها عند قدمي يسوع ونترك قوتنا ولا نستند على آخر سواه وحده فقط، لأن به الغلبة وفيه نفوز بالحياة الأبدية، عموماً ليس لنا سوى أن نتحرك بقلوبنا نحو العريس السماوي بالتوبة طلبين عمله في داخلنا حسب قدرة استطاعته، ولا ينبغي أن نجعل عدو الخير الشيطان أن يجعلنا نظن أن النصرة ليست لنا أو نيأس من نوال قوته لئلا نخسر كل شيء إذ نستسلم لتلك الأفكار الخبيثة ونرتاب في نعمة الله، لأن المرتاب لا يأخذ شيئاً، بل يخسر كل شيء حتى نفسه، فقط علينا أن نؤمن لنرى مجد الله الحي !!! (يوحنا 11: 40)  


*اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي سِتْرِ الْعَلِيِّ* فِي ظِلِّ الْقَدِيرِ *يَبِيتُ*.
أَقُولُ لِلرَّبِّ: مَلْجَأي وَحِصْنِي. إِلَهِي فَأَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْهِ.
لأَنَّهُ *يُنَجِّيكَ *مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِ وَمِنَ الْوَبَاء الْخَطِرِ.
بِخَوَافِيهِ *يُظَلِّلُكَ *وَتَحْتَ أَجْنِحَتِهِ *تَحْتَمِي*. تُرْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ حَقُّهُ.
*لاَ تَخْشَى* مِنْ خَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ وَلاَ مِنْ سَهْمٍ يَطِيرُ فِي النَّهَارِ.
وَلاَ مِنْ وَبَأٍ يَسْلُكُ فِي الدُّجَى وَلاَ مِنْ هَلاَكٍ يُفْسِدُ فِي الظَّهِيرَةِ.
يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ وَرَبَوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ.
إِنَّمَا بِعَيْنَيْكَ تَنْظُرُ وَتَرَى مُجَازَاةَ الأَشْرَارِ.
لأَنَّكَ قُلْتَ: *أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مَلْجَأي*. جَعَلْتَ الْعَلِيَّ مَسْكَنَكَ.
لاَ يُلاَقِيكَ شَرٌّ وَلاَ تَدْنُو ضَرْبَةٌ مِنْ خَيْمَتِكَ.
لأَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ فِي كُلِّ طُرْقِكَ.
عَلَى الأَيْدِي يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِئَلاَّ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ.
عَلَى الأَسَدِ وَالصِّلِّ تَطَأُ. الشِّبْلَ وَالثُّعْبَانَ تَدُوسُ.
لأَنَّهُ *تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي*.
*يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ*. مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقِ. *أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ*.
مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ *أُشْبِعُهُ وَأُرِيهِ خلاصِي* – مزمور 91
النعمة معك وقوة الله تحفظك آمين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد وحده الحقيقي غير المبتدئ، المطلق في كماله، العظيم في مشورته، القدير في أفعاله، الكائن الأزلي قبل كل شيء، والأبدي الذي لا يُحد، الحاضر في كل مكان، الذي يملأ الكل ويفيض بخيراته الوفيرة على الجميع دون أن تنقُص، أو تزيد لأنها أكثر من كفاية وكامله في ذاتها لأن جلاله هو مصدرها، بل هي دائماً تزداد انسكاباً لكل من يتمسك بمواعيده ويؤمن به في المحبة...
> لذلك بثقة الرجاء الحي أتوسل لروح الله، روح الآب، روح الابن، الملك السماوي المُعزي، روح الحق، الحاضر في كل مكان والساكن في  كل المؤمنين، كنز الصالحات ومُعطي الحياة، الناطق في الناموس والأنبياء مُعلنا مشيئة الله الآب بيسوع المسيح الذي مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الآب لأجل خلاصنا، أن يمنحك ويمنحني معك، نعمة ورحمة ويفتح عينين قلبنا دائماً وبزيادة في كل وقت وكل ساعة، ويوسع مداركنا وأفهامنا، ويعطينا عقلاً يقظاً، وقلباً ممتلئ فهماً لنعرفه قانونه، قانون روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقنا وفكنا من ناموس الخطية والموت، فنقرأ في كلمته بوعي ونحفظ وصاياه بالمحبة وثقة الإيمان الرائي وجهه، فنُتمم مشيئته في حياتنا حسب قصد مشورته، فنُمجد اسمه العظيم المملوء مجداً إلى الأبد آمين
> 
> 
> ...


انا مش هقدر اقول اي كلام
بعد كلام الاستاذ ايمن

ربنا يباركك استاذي

ويفرح قلبك يااندرو
وتأكد ان مفيش حاجه في الحياه اسمها صدفه
الرمش اللي بيقع من عينك بأمر من ربنا صدقني
اوعي تستسلم لكلام ابليس
وربنا يقوي ايمانك​


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> مرحباً انا مؤمن جديد فى المسيح و ابليس بيحاربنى
> بافكار و شهوه و حاجات كتير
> بس كل ده بقدر *اهرب منه* و مبضعفش قدامة باكتاب المقدس و الصلاه


 
*كلامك جميل جدًا *

*ورائع كمؤمن جديد. أن تعرف أن الشهوات لا تُقاوم بل نهرب منها *

*يقول الكتاب :*
تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 22 
أما *الشهوات* الشبابية *فاهرب* منها، 
واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام 
مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي.
​


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> بس ابليس *جه فى افكارى* و *قال* لى ان
> مفيش حاجة اسمها الله او
> مفيش ربنا و المسيح مجاش و متصلبش على الصليب
> و كل حاجة فى حياتى حصلت مجرد صدفة
> و جودى فى الحياة مجرد حاجة عادية بتحصل مع كل الناس المشكلة انى قربت اقتنع باكلام ده




*تمام كل الناس بيكلِّمهم الشيطان *

*لكن نتيجة هذا الكلام تعتمد على رد فعلك أنت *

*الكتاب قال قاوموا ... ولم يقل ناقشوا كلام إبليس ... ونتيحة المقاومة يهرب إبليس *
يعقوب 4 : 7 ​فاخضعوا لله. *قاوموا* إبليس *فيهرب* منكم.
​*طيب كيف ُأقاوم إبليس ... بإمتلاك كلمة الله ... حفظ كلمة الله *

*قال الرب نفسة لإبليس ... مكتوب *
متى 4 : 4 ​*فأجاب*: «*مكتوب*: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله».​*إذا إبليس يُقاوم بالمكتوب *

*إذا المطلوب في حالتك أن تقرأ الكتاب كتير *

*القراءة ستعطيك فرصة للإمتلاء بكلام الله ... فلا يجد إبليس مكانًا لأفكارة عندك *

*وسوف تجد لكل تشكيك لإبليس آية تثبت نفسك فيها بالإيمان *

.


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> و عايز حد يساعدنى باى حاجة ( *اية* . *اختبار* . *ترنيمة* ...................
> عشان اقدر اتغلب على فكر ابليس و اثبت فى الايمان


 
*طلبك *

*آيات وذكرناها *

*إختبار *

*في أحد الأيام قال إبليس لمؤمن ... يعني الشعل مش محتاج قوة ربنا *

*إنت ماهر جدًا وخبرتك عالية والشغل طالع من تحت إيدك زي الفل *

*وُأخذ هذا المؤمن بهذا المديح وثقته في نفسة وقال صحيح *

*لكن في هذا اليوم لم يُنتج شيئًا على الإطلاق *

*لكن من إحسان الرب رن التليفون *

*وتكلمت زوجته إليه قائلة *

*قرأت آية وأحب أشاركك بيها *
زكريا 4 : 6 ​

فقال هذه كلمة الرب إلى زربابل: ​*لا* بالقدرة *ولا* بالقوة بل* بروحي* قال رب الجنود.
​*فهم المؤمن الرسالة وقال في قلبه ضحكت عليَّ يا إبليس *

*لكن الآن أمام المكتوب إنت كذاب ... الله صادق وأنا أتكل عليه *

*لأنه هو سندي ... وكلامه هو سيفي ضدك ... وأكمل بقية يومه بقوة ونجاح *


*أما الترنيمة فسوف أتركك لتبحث عنها بنفسك على اليو تيوب *

*إسمها ( أنا ساكن في حصون الصخر ) *

*مش ممكن يهزمك إبليس وأنت ساكن في صخر المسيح *

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد وحده الحقيقي غير المبتدئ، المطلق في كماله، العظيم في مشورته، القدير في أفعاله، الكائن الأزلي قبل كل شيء، والأبدي الذي لا يُحد، الحاضر في كل مكان، الذي يملأ الكل ويفيض بخيراته الوفيرة على الجميع دون أن تنقُص، أو تزيد لأنها أكثر من كفاية وكامله في ذاتها لأن جلاله هو مصدرها، بل هي دائماً تزداد انسكاباً لكل من يتمسك بمواعيده ويؤمن به في المحبة...
> لذلك بثقة الرجاء الحي أتوسل لروح الله، روح الآب، روح الابن، الملك السماوي المُعزي، روح الحق، الحاضر في كل مكان والساكن في  كل المؤمنين، كنز الصالحات ومُعطي الحياة، الناطق في الناموس والأنبياء مُعلنا مشيئة الله الآب بيسوع المسيح الذي مات لأجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الآب لأجل خلاصنا، أن يمنحك ويمنحني معك، نعمة ورحمة ويفتح أعين قلبنا دائماً وبزيادة في كل وقت وكل ساعة، ويوسع مداركنا وأفهامنا، ويعطينا عقلاً يقظاً، وقلباً ممتلئ فهماً لنعرف قانونه، قانون روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع الذي أعتقنا وفكنا من ناموس الخطية والموت (رومية 8)، فنقرأ في كلمته بوعي ونحفظ وصاياه بالمحبة وثقة الإيمان الرائي وجهه (2كورنثوس 4: 6)، فنُتمم مشيئته في حياتنا حسب قصد مشورته، فنُمجد اسمه العظيم المملوء مجداً إلى الأبد آمين
> 
> 
> ...



متشكر على الرد لانى فعلاً استفد منك ربنا يبركك و يحفظك


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تصحيح كلمة منسيه فتؤدي لمعنى خاطئ تماماً 
الكلمة الناقصة هي [ مباركاً على وقاحة المقاوم أي الشيطان ] وتصحيح الجملة: [  مباركاً على وقاحة المقاوم أي الشيطان التي تأتيه عن طريق الناس الذين يعادونه ] القصد طبعاً أننا نبارك لاعنينا ونحسن لمبغضينا
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الاستاذ / ايمن
اجاب واستفاد السائل ونحن معه
الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## aymonded (13 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يحفظنا كلنا راسخين في الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة
ويحفظكم أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مستعد أن يُعلن في الزمان الأخير (1بطرس 1: 5)
​


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *تمام كل الناس بيكلِّمهم الشيطان *
> 
> *لكن نتيجة هذا الكلام تعتمد على رد فعلك أنت *
> 
> ...





fredyyy قال:


> *طلبك *
> 
> *آيات وذكرناها *
> 
> ...



ربنا يبركك و يحفظك و يحميك من كل شر


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> ربنا يبركك و يحفظك و يحميك من كل شر


 

*ويباركك كمان وكمان *

*وتزداد معرفتك بالرب لتثبت فيه أكثر *

*هل الإجابة وصلت وليس لديك إستفسارات أخري* 

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً لكم جميعاً على محبتكم و ردودكم المفيده 
ربنا معاكم 
:new8::new8::new8::big29::big29:


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *ويباركك كمان وكمان *
> 
> *وتزداد معرفتك بالرب لتثبت فيه أكثر *
> 
> ...



شكراً حبيبى انا فعلا عندى استفسار اخر بس خايف ازعجك بيه :a82:


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TDFHcldZcw

*ُأدخل هنا هتلاقي الترنيمة المشجَّعة* ( أنا ساكن في حصون الصخر ) 

.


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> شكراً حبيبى انا فعلا عندى استفسار اخر بس خايف ازعجك بيه :a82:


 

*لا لا لا *

*إتفضل بكل سرور ... تحت أمرك *

*.*


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TDFHcldZcw
> 
> *ُأدخل هنا هتلاقي الترنيمة المشجَّعة* ( أنا ساكن في حصون الصخر )
> 
> .





fredyyy قال:


> متشكر خالص على الترنيمة
> 
> *لا لا لا *
> 
> ...



بصراحة عشان انا جديد فى الايمان فعندى استفسارات كـتــــــــير بس عشان متقلش على حضرتك كفاية واحد دلؤتى 

انا بسمى صلاة التوبة و اقبال الرب يسوع مخلص شخصى و اعتراف بالخطايا و قلتله اغسلنى بدمك و اقبلنى عندك و اكتب اسمى فى سفر الحياة  " الصلاة الاولى " و ذلك لانها اول صلاة بصليها من قلبى . بعديها بتغير بالروح القدس . استفسارى هو انا مثلاً ضعفت و بعدت عن ربنا و قعدت فترة كده و فضلت ابعد و ابعد و لاكن جيت فى مره تعبت من نفسى و الخطية و خدت قرار انى ارجع لربنا
 هل لما اجى اصلى بعد ما (ضعفت) اقول للرب يسوع نفس الكلام الى قلته فى الاول اكتب اسمى فى سفر الحياة و اغسلنى بدمك تانى و لا اقول اية


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*قال داود*
مزمور 51 : 12 
*رد لي بهجة خلاصك* وبروح منتدبة اعضدني.

*المؤمن لا يفقد خلاصة ... لكن فرحة الخلاص قد تقل أو لا تشعر بها كما في البداية *

*وتحتاج تجديد ... إن الرب يرجعلك هذه البهجة مرة أخرى *

*لا توجد نصوص محدد تقولها في الصلاة لكن إفتح قلبك وإخرج ما به للرب *

*قل له كل ما يضايقك ولا تخفي شئ عنه إنه يريد خيرك وسلامك *

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *قال داود*
> مزمور 51 : 12
> *رد لي بهجة خلاصك* وبروح منتدبة اعضدني.
> 
> ...


 يعنى ينفع اقول اكتب اسمى فى سفر الحياة فى كل مره اصلى فيها . ( بعنى التاكيد ) انا بحب اقولها فى كل مره بصلى فيها مش كده غلط


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> يعنى ينفع اقول اكتب اسمى فى سفر الحياة فى كل مره اصلى فيها . ( بعنى التاكيد ) انا بحب اقولها فى كل مره بصلى فيها مش كده غلط


 
*ممكن تقولها كده *

*أشكرك يارب لأنك كتبت إسمي في سفر الحياة *

*أشكرك لأني أتمتع بخلاصك وغفرانك وحفظك وسلامك *

*أشكرك لأن كل وعودك صادقة ..... ولا تتراجع فيها أبدًا *

*إن ضعُفت تقويني ... وإن سقط يومًا تُقيمني بسلام ... ولن تطردني من أمام وجهك أبدًا *

.


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ُحذفت كل المشاركات خارج الموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحد ُأسس الثبات في المسيح *

*أنك متأكد وواثق في مواعيد الله *

*إن وعدك ملك الملوك بالبقاء في بيته *

*هل يطردك يومًا لأي سبب ... لا ... هو كفيل أن يأهلك لأن تكون إبن له  *

*لك الحق أن تمشي وأنت رافع الرأس لأن الله أبوك ... ولن تحنيك الخطية تحتها مرة أخرى *

*حياة الإنتصار تجعل منك انسان ينشغل بما حققه المسيح لك فلا يوجد للخطية مكان مرة أخرى *

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اخر سؤال . هتعبك معايا معلش انا كنت بحب الاول اتفرج على افلام كرتون هل لما بقيت مؤمن اتفرج عليها عادى و لا ده غلط


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اخر سؤال . هتعبك معايا معلش انا كنت بحب الاول اتفرج على افلام كرتون هل لما بقيت مؤمن اتفرج عليها عادى و لا ده غلط



سلام لشخصك المحبوب من الله الحي يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
أخي الحبيب في الواقع الروحي المُعاش بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة أننا نعلم كخبرة تذوقناها ونتذوقها أن طبيعة الإنسان في المسيح تنفض عنها وصمة عار كل ما للطبيعة القديمة التي تميل نحو أفعال الجسد المُشينة أي الخطية، وهذه الطبيعة القديمة تُسمى (الإنسان العتيق) أي الإنسان الذي كان سالكاً حسب شهوات الجسد وغرور المجد الباطل لأنه منفصل عن الله والذين في هذه الطبيعة لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. فإننا كنا منفصلين عن الله الحي مغلوبين لأننا كنا تحت سلطان الموت الذي أبطله المسيح الحي، ولكننا الآن نغلب في المسيح يسوع بالإيمان [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم ( والعالم المقصود به هنا: لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم - 1يوحنا 2: 16)، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4) ، وصرنا الآن بعدما دخلنا في سرّ الولادة من الله نعيش ونحيا في سرّ حرية مجد أولاد الله، فصار كل ما هو كان سائداً ومتسلطاً علينا قديماً قد مضى الآن خائباً وندوسه نحن تحت أرجلنا [ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 2)، ولم يعد يتسلط علينا شيء قط، لأنه مكتوب: 
[ فأن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً ] (يوحنا 8: 36)
[ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
[ أيضاً وصية جديدة أكتب إليكم ما هو حق فيه وفيكم: أن الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي الآن يُضيء ] (1يوحنا 2: 8)

فبكوننا الآن نحيا في حرية المسيح، والروح القدس هو الذي يقود حياتنا، فليس لنا إلا أن نُطيع الله الحي ونصغي له في الصلاة وعند قراءة الكلمة، ونرتب حياتنا ونُنظمها بترتيب [ ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا ] (2تسالونيكي 3: 6)...
لذلك اصغي لصوت الله الحي واسمع لصوت الروح القدس في قلبك دائماً، لأنه هو من يقود النفس، لأنه دائماً لا يستطيع أحد ان يرشدك إلا حسب نعمة الله وقصده في حياتك يا محبوب يسوع الحلو، فمن الضروري أن تُصلي وتطلب أن يعطيك الله أن تسمع صوته في قلبك وذهنك، لأنه لم ولن يستطيع أحد أن يُملي عليك كيف تتصرف إزاء كل شيء، بل الله هو من يقود النفس بذاته وبشخصه [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله ] (رومية 8: 14)، [ وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلمكم أحد، بل *كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها *عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 27)، لكن طبعاً ليس معنى ذلك ان لا نتعلم من الذين عندهم موهبة التعليم من الله لأنه مكتوب: [ لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى *وأنتم بكل حكمة مُعلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضا* بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية بنعمة، مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب ] (كولوسي 3: 16)، لأن الله [ أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رُسلاً والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رُعاة ومُعلمين، لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة *لبُنيان *جسد المسيح، إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح، كي لا نكون فيما بعد *أطفالاً مضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم بحيلة الناس بمكر إلى مكيدة الضلال* ] (أفسس 4: 11 - 14)

عموماً ممكن أن تفعل كل شيء بطهارة وبساطة قلب إنما لا يصح ان يتسلط عليك شيء، لأن الرب أعطانا الحرية لا لكي نعطي فرصة للجسد لكي نفعل شهوات قلوبنا، لكن طالما لا يوجد خطية أو أي شيء يفصل حياتي عن المسيح أو يبرد محبتي له فليس هناك مشكلة قط:
[ فأنكم إنما دُعيتم للحرية أيها الإخوة، غير أنه لا تُصيروا الحرية فرصة للجسد ] (غلاطية 5: 13)
[ كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق، كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء ] (1كورنثوس 6: 12)

عليك أن تعلم أخي الحبيب أنه لا يتسلط عليك إنسان في أن يقول لك افعل هذا ولا تفعل ذاك، لأنك أنت صرت حي في الله وهيكله الخاص [ فأنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (2كورنثوس 6: 16)، [ أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)، فبكوننا هيكل الله الحي وهو المالك علينا لذلك لم نعد عبيداً للناس [ قد اشتريتم بثمن فلا تصيروا عبيداً للناس ] (1كورنثوس 7: 23)...

وهناك إرشاد تعليمي شخصي يُسمع من أب روحي نال موهبة إرشاد النفوس من الله، وهو لا يستطيع أن يرشد أحد من ذاته أو من نفسه، بل حسب ما نال من نعمة فهو عنده تمييز وإفراز ليتكلم في حدود التوجيه حسب الروح القدس وليس من ذاته، ولكنه لا يُملي على اي نفس كيف تسلك في كل شيء، بل حينما يكون الإنسان محتار وغير متأكد من سماع صوت الله لأنه لم يتمرس بعد على التمييز الواضح في بعض الأمور الذي يشعرها من الله فيحدث خلط عنده في تمييز الأمور، فيسأل عنها، ولكن بكون الأب الروحي عنده تمييز وإفراز فيميز إحساسه أن كان من الله أم ليس من الله، ويوجهه بأن يصلي مرة أخرى وهو يصلي لأجله ومعه، حتى يظهر له صوت الله بوضوح، لكنه لا يُملي عليه صوت الله أو يرغمه أن يفعل شيئاً إلا في حدود التعليم الإلهي، بالطبع أقول لك هذا لكي لا تضل وراء أي كلام يُقال، لأنك لا تنتظر أن تسمع من أحد ما تفعله حرام والا حلال، أو يوافق أم لا يوافق، المهم والأهم ما هو شعورك وأنت تُصلي، هل يوجد ملامة في القلب تشعرها تجاه ما تفعل أم لا (طبعاً باتكلم عن اي شيء بوجه عام مهما ما كان) [ أيها الأحباء أن لم تلمنا قلوبنا فلنا ثقة من نحو الله ] (1يوحنا 3: 21).. 

واحذر طبعاً لأن ليس كل ملامة في القلب من الله، لذلك تحتاج لأب روحي محنك عنده خبرة في الطريق الروحي قادر على التمييز والتوجيه، لأن أحياناً بسبب عدم التمرس والخبرة في الطريق الروحي لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يميز بوضوح بين ملامة القلب بالروح وبين من ملامة القلب حسب تربية الضمير في الحياة القديمة قبل الإيمان تحت العبودية، لأن هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الحرية بعد الإيمان وبين العبودية قبل الإيمان... صلي كثيراً جداً وباستمرار واطلب روح إفراز وتمييز من الله لكي تميز في كل شيء [ حتى تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة لكي تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح ] (فيلبي 1: 10)، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي، كن معافي​


----------



## Maran+atha (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اخر سؤال . هتعبك معايا معلش انا كنت بحب الاول اتفرج على افلام كرتون هل لما بقيت مؤمن اتفرج عليها عادى و لا ده غلط


 
شكرا للسؤال اخى الحبيب اندرو 

ثق ان اهم شىء نطلبه فى حياتنا هو ملكوت السموات 

فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 6: 33
لكن اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم.

وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 12: 36
ولكن اقول لكم ان كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها 
الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين.

فانظر اخى الحبيب : 
لو ان هذا الكرتون سوف يعطل حياتك الروحية او العملية او الأجتماعية  فلا داعى منه 
وانما لو هذا الكرتون لن يعطلك عن حياتك الروحية او العملية او الأجتماعية فيمكن ان تشاهده 
فانا بصراحة من اكثر الناس الذين يحبوا ان يشاهدوا افلام القديسين كرتون 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك المحبوب من الله الحي يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
> أخي الحبيب في الواقع الروحي المُعاش بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة أننا نعلم كخبرة تذوقناها ونتذوقها أن طبيعة الإنسان في المسيح تنفض عنها وصمة عار كل ما للطبيعة القديمة التي تميل نحو أفعال الجسد المُشينة أي الخطية، وهذه الطبيعة القديمة تُسمى (الإنسان العتيق) أي الإنسان الذي كان سالكاً حسب شهوات الجسد وغرور المجد الباطل لأنه منفصل عن الله والذين في هذه الطبيعة لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. فإننا كنا منفصلين عن الله الحي مغلوبين لأننا كنا تحت سلطان الموت الذي أبطله المسيح الحي، ولكننا الآن نغلب في المسيح يسوع بالإيمان [ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم ( والعالم المقصود به هنا: لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم - 1يوحنا 2: 16)، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا ] (1يوحنا 5: 4) ، وصرنا الآن بعدما دخلنا في سرّ الولادة من الله نعيش ونحيا في سرّ حرية مجد أولاد الله، فصار كل ما هو كان سائداً ومتسلطاً علينا قديماً قد مضى الآن خائباً وندوسه نحن تحت أرجلنا [ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 2)، ولم يعد يتسلط علينا شيء قط، لأنه مكتوب:
> [ فأن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً ] (يوحنا 8: 36)
> [ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
> ...



شكراً اخى aymonded على محبتك تعبتك كتـــــــــــــــــــــير  ربنا معاك 
ملاحظة : معلش هتقل عليكم و اضيف موضوع جديد فيه اسئلة ممكن تستعجبة منها  بس الاسئلة دى محيرانى


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للسؤال اخى الحبيب اندرو
> 
> ثق ان اهم شىء نطلبه فى حياتنا هو ملكوت السموات
> 
> ...



شكراً على محبتك اخى Maran+atha و ردك الجميل على سؤالى ربنا معاك و يبركك


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> شكراً اخى aymonded على محبتك تعبتك كتـــــــــــــــــــــير  ربنا معاك
> ملاحظة : معلش هتقل عليكم و اضيف موضوع جديد فيه اسئلة ممكن تستعجبة منها  بس الاسئلة دى محيرانى



أخي الحبيب في شخص ربنا يسوع، نحن صرنا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض، نسعى بمحبة الله أن نبني بعضنا البعض ونقوي بعضنا البعض، فكلنا تحت أمرك وكل من عنده خبرة ليست لنفسه بل عليه ان يُسمها كما نال من الله نعمة، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا مملوء من كل نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## چاكس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> ابليس جه فى افكارى و قال لى ان مفيش حاجة اسمها الله او مفيش ربنا




مفيش اله ؟ امال ابليس جه منين مين اللى جابه؟ مهو طالما فيه ابليس يبقى لازم فيه حد قصاده اقنع نفسك بكدا


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ان كتبت الموضوع الى فيه الاسئله و عنوانه 
اسئلة محيرانى ...... عايز تكون الاجابة مبسطة يفهمها طفل


----------



## peace_86 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اخر سؤال . هتعبك معايا معلش انا كنت بحب الاول اتفرج على افلام كرتون هل لما بقيت مؤمن اتفرج عليها عادى و لا ده غلط



*صديقي العزيز أندرو فارس..

الرب يباركك عزيزي وأنا قرأت جميع المشاركات والتعليقات.
لكن عندي تعليق صغنن بخصوص أفلام الكرتون.

في الإيمان المسيح.. لا يوجد ما يسمى بالحرام ولا الحلال.. 
لكن هناك أمور تليق بأولاد اله وأمور أخرى لا تليق..

وأفلام الكرتون زيها زي أي أمر ثاني.. ممكن نستخدمه بشكل إيجابي أو سلبي..
يعني المسألة مش في الأفلام الكرتون بحد ذاتها على قد ما هو المحتوى..


وعلى سيرة أفلام الكرتون...

تفضل هذا المقطع الصغير هو قديم لكن يعجبني:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEeZtjQYJBM

[YOUTUBE]qEeZtjQYJBM[/YOUTUBE]

*بطوط وسفينة نوح leasantr ههههه*


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> ان كتبت الموضوع الى فيه الاسئله و عنوانه
> اسئلة محيرانى ...... عايز تكون الاجابة مبسطة يفهمها طفل



صحيح معلشي سؤال صغير فقط، انت عندك كام سنة الأول
​


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عندى 16 سنة  انا عارف انى لسة صغير بس انا كان قصدى
( عايز تكون الاجابة مبسطة يفهمها طفل)
انها تكون اجابه بسيطة اى حد يفهمها


----------



## اندرو فارس (14 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *صديقي العزيز أندرو فارس..
> 
> الرب يباركك عزيزي وأنا قرأت جميع المشاركات والتعليقات.
> لكن عندي تعليق صغنن بخصوص أفلام الكرتون.
> ...



ههههه كرتون رائع شكراً ليك


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> انا عندى 16 سنة  انا عارف انى لسة صغير بس انا كان قصدى
> ( عايز تكون الاجابة مبسطة يفهمها طفل)
> انها تكون اجابه بسيطة اى حد يفهمها



لأ مش قصدي خالص، اله مش عنده كبير وصغير هو بيتعامل مع الجميع، انا بس حبيت اعرف السن الأول كام علشان بس اعرف الشخصية اللي باكلمها مش اكتر، وبعدين الله كفيل انه يوصل المضمون في قلب الإنسان حسب ما يتناسب معاه، النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

إجابات جميلة 
بشكركم جداً 
اندرو، استاذ أيمن، استاذ فريدي​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> ههههه *كرتون* رائع شكراً ليك


 
*إحم ... إحم ... ها *

*هو إحنا هنقلب الموضوع  أفلام كرتون والا إيه* 


أخ / peace_86 

لو عندك مقطعين تاني 
إبعتهم لي من غير ما حد ياخد باله 

رقم الفاكس 
صفرين زيرو تلات أصفار ُشبكين نجمة 

.​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> انا عندى 16 سنة
> انا عارف انى لسة صغير بس انا كان قصدى
> ( عايز تـكون الاجابـة *مبسطـة يفهمهـا طفـل*)
> انها تكون اجابه *بسيطة اى حد يفهمها* ​


 
*شكرً لهذا التنويه *

.


----------



## peace_86 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *إحم ... إحم ... ها *
> 
> *هو إحنا هنقلب الموضوع  أفلام كرتون والا إيه*
> 
> ...



*أوكي .. بعتلك..
إفتح المايكرويف .. قصدي أقول الفاكس وشوف المقطع :w00t:
ههههههه .. وأكيد لو عندي مقطع ثاني جميل كدة راح أبعثلك ..

ld:*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أوكي .. بعتلك..*
> *إفتح المايكرويف .. قصدي أقول الفاكس وشوف المطقع :w00t:*
> *ههههههه .. وأكيد لو عندي مقطع ثاني جميل كدة راح أبعثلك ..*
> 
> *ld:*


 
*ميكرويف إيه *

*إنت مش في مطبخ المنتدي ههههههههههههههههههه *

*:ab4: على وعدك ... أنا منتظر :36_22_25: *

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اخ / peace_86 
ابعتلى انا كمان باقى الكرتون يلا مهو احنا قلبنا الموضوع كرتون


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اخ / peace_86





اندرو فارس قال:


> ابعتلى انا كمان باقى الكرتون يلا مهو احنا قلبنا الموضوع كرتون


 
*لا لا لا *

*يعدي على الرقابة الأول *

*ممكن يكون في فيرس لا سمح الله *

*وإنت عارف الفيروسات متعبة ... مش كده ولا إيه هههههههههههه *

.


----------



## اندرو فارس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا لا لا *
> 
> *يعدي على الرقابة الأول *
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
صح


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اخ / peace_86





اندرو فارس قال:


> ابعتلى انا كمان باقى الكرتون يلا مهو احنا قلبنا الموضوع كرتون


 
*الراجل إتأخر علينا *
*خد حاجة بسيطة لغاية ما يفتكرنا *
*بس خلي **بالك من مخدَّة الملك هههههههههههههههه *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJdreRWkHY8
.


----------

